# Limestone Driveway:  Pea Gravel?



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2009)

I have a hankering for a white gravel driveway.
My current driveway is grey crusher run.  It's in good shape but it's getting a hump in it.
If I go maybe 15-20 miles away, towards Mass, I can get some limestone.
One guy says a 3-4 inches overlay would be good (seems a little thick for an overlay).

The big question is should I get the crusher run limesone or screened pea gravel?
I understand the pea gravel would probably require raking from time to time, but I've seen one and it does seem nice.
The guy I talked to said the crusher run would probably have to be rollered in for best results.
He also said his driver could spread it out pretty well so that I could spread it out myself (rake), and that the pea gravel would spread easier.

What do you think?

I'm sure people who live in areas with limestone don't think it's a big deal, but I think it would add a little pizzazz to this area of mostly gray driveways.

Thanks.


----------



## Later (May 20, 2009)

Around here, upstate NY, limestone is a nice medium gray. Go to VT for white marble chips - they make a good looking driveway.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 21, 2009)

They have some nice white driveways in Mass (east of here).
I'm coveting them.


----------



## Gooserider (May 21, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is that you may want to think about snow removal - supposedly crusher run will pack down better so that it is less likely to be torn up by the plow or snow blower.  A blower can be a particular problem as it can throw gravel a long way, w/ damage potential, and at the very least drop it in the yard for the lawn mower to chew on next spring...

Gooserider


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 21, 2009)

That gravel will be more maintenance than you think.  If you like raking, go for it, depending on how long your driveway is.  I would not think twice and go with the crushed stone and have it rolled.  It will give you a solid service - and as mentioned above - will allow you to plow or snow blow quite a bit better.


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2009)

Pea gravel does not pack like limestone.  You will learn to hate it in short order.  Heck, just walking across it, you can kick it into the yard.  Snow removal will be challenging to say the least.

Stick with lime stone.  The white stuff is harder than the yellow, and may in fact need to be rolled to get a good pack on it.  Once you do, it should stay in fine shape for quite awhile.  I have white laid on top of a yellow base that has been there for about 100 years (the yellow stuff).


----------



## velvetfoot (May 21, 2009)

Is there a mess specific to limestone with the crusher run?


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2009)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Is there a mess specific to limestone with the crusher run?



I don't think I understand your question.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 21, 2009)

I read somewhere yesterday in my web search that a person felt it stained or something like that.  I couldn't really picture it.
I get little bits of gray stuff that sticks to my shoes and gets into the house but no big deal.
I was wondering if there is anything specific, (chemical or something), to limestone that would be a negative, more so than my current gray gravel.
Thanks.


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2009)

Nope, limestone is a pretty inert (actually alkali, but who cares) material, that in nature is pretty stable.  You should not have ANY problem with it bleeding color, or anything like that.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 21, 2009)

Thanks.  I guess all it will take then is $, lol.


----------



## Highbeam (May 21, 2009)

If what you call pea gravel is the same as what I call pea gravel, that is, a million little 1/4" balls that look like ,er, peas then I would say it is a bad bad bad idea to make a road out of that junk. Pea gravel is for bedding pipes and for kids play areas because it moves around so easily and does not pack down and lock in. Those are not properties you want in a road. You want a stone that will lock in and stay put so crushed rock is the material to use.


----------



## mayhem (May 21, 2009)

Agreed.  Never made a driveway out of peastone.  It never packs down, the plow will push it all onto the edge of your driveway (or onto your lawn) and you will be forever spinning your tires on it.  Get the crushed mix and roll it, it'll be like attractive concrete...if you don't roll it there is an excellent chance the first rainstorm will put a gulley in it and you'll be spending all your time down in the road desperately trying to get your driveway back onto your driveway again.


----------



## Later (May 21, 2009)

After spreading the crushed limestone spread a load of stone dust and roll it. It'll harden up nice.

missed the dang T


----------



## TreePapa (May 21, 2009)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> After spreading the crushed limestone spread a load of stone dust and roll it. *I'll harden up nice.*



Really now?


----------



## woodsman23 (May 21, 2009)

My driveway is 1400+ feet and there are some great suggestions here. NEVER use peagravel for a driveway it simply never packs down. Use the coarse stuff and when the driver places it (he will set his tailgate at 4 links or 4" then he will lift the dump body and move forward and spread it out for you as long as no overhead wires are present. Remember to tip him a bit before he dumps it and he may do a bettter job spreading the stone evenly) it's worth a tip if you have to rake just a bit, then roll it flat with your lawn roller or maybe a nieghbors... good luck.


----------

